
We built our ML platform on AWS – and why that may have been a mistake - kiyanwang
https://towardsdatascience.com/aws-gcp-f5727aa55239
======
sdan
Thought I was the only one, but I primarily use GCP because:

#1: $300 in free credits. It’s by far the best thing about GCP; especially for
cost sensitive developers, it’s priceless.

#2: easier interface than AWS. I know 99% of the time I use GCP in the
terminal, but that 1% where I have to configure VPC and spin up a new instance
is arguably easier than AWS (mainly because you don’t see an onslaught of
products when you click the sidebar)

I think many people do genuinely use AWS, but a good majority of devs (it
seems like) are starting off with GCP.

------
shrimpx
Tl;dr they get a lot of requests from customers for a GCP integration so they
lament whether they should have used GCP for their deployment.

~~~
danmur
The grass is always greener

